# Some pix from my splits this morning....



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

I split my 2nd year hive 4 days ago, these pix are from both 'halves'- one had the old queen and one has the new queen cell....
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-NY9Fp5DqPYQ/TdF6mr4uAHI/AAAAAAAADSw/Kp7iYEs-fgg/s1600/queen-1.jpg
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-rdNGh1XfLk0/TdF6pBCuS7I/AAAAAAAADS0/PaAhvJ8AWlI/s1600/queenring-1.jpg
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-u4xRaPS42Vk/TdF6wBDRIsI/AAAAAAAADTE/NeBcwZYzH1s/s1600/fullframe-2.jpg
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-uHOeyNvBO80/TdF6svIZeII/AAAAAAAADS8/tBUZfB4_hts/s1600/cellframe-2.jpg
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-icx85G5TmZg/TdF6t03YHXI/AAAAAAAADTA/MRNl5iN5LCU/s1600/cellinside-1.jpg


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

What strain of bees are they? That queen looks nice.


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks for taking the time to post the pics. Never thought I would say I'm looking forward to queen cells. Can't wait to do another split. If no queen cells by honey flow I'm splitting with eggs so they can raise their own.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks!
It's exciting to make splits and watch for queen cells!

Seven- these bees are from nucs I got last year from Don K./FatbeeMan in GA. He said they were part Russian/part mutts. I suspect the queen was superceded last summer at some point, since she looks different than last year and I remember seeing a possible supercedure QC last year in that hive. If so, then she's laying brood that is half Fatbeeman and half local mutts from around here....even better! lol!


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Already took a split from my best hive this year and looking forward to a split made up of frames from multiple other hives. Sure is hard to resist taking another split off the strong hive now. Wanting honey this year from it. Almost hope to see a swarm cell. LOL


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

A little update:
the larvae shown in side this queen cell:
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-icx85G5TmZg/TdF6t03YHXI/AAAAAAAADTA/MRNl5iN5LCU/s1600/cellinside-1.jpg
has turned into a great young queen who is laying up a storm in my nuc! I'm already making daughter queens from her many extra frames of eggs. :thumbsup:

Here is that same larvae from the first photo a few weeks later as my lovely new queen:
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-iYkfj0x1B...r0u04FdpyC8/s1600/Calico-queen-july2011_1.jpg
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-YWFyRWbIG...hu9necbcslk/s1600/Calico-queen-july2011_2.jpg


----------



## guyross (Feb 18, 2011)

she looks like she could pull a plow


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Me Beeing Me (May 27, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Omie, how do you know the queen is the larvae pictured earlier? Did you have just the one queen cell in your split?

Adm


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Adam- yes, there was just the one queen cell, which i took out on its frame and made a new nuc with. Then I gave that box a new frame with eggs and they made a couple more cells, which i then let them keep and they raised a new queen. But this queen in the photo was the QC I removed, photographed, and made the 5 frame nuc with. I watched the nuc and there were no other QCs, and the new queen appeared right on schedule after emerging from that cell and taking a mating flight.


----------

